# "pick a classmate and pair up for this assingment"



## jimmysheva (Nov 20, 2013)

do you hate that? do you wish the teacher had chosen the pairs so you don't have to ask someone if they want to be your partner?


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just reading the title of this made me cringe. I always hate when the teacher has us pick our own partners (or groups). It's always awkward, and it's even more awkward when there's an odd number of people in the class and I'm the odd one out. :|


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah that was the worst. I'd always scan the room for the biggest misfit in the class to try to get it over with, but even he would consider me a last resort.


----------



## barbarr (Jan 10, 2014)

Literally the worst. Especially when there's an odd number of people, I end up in a "group of three" made specially for that one awkward kid who's me. I like it better when the teacher chooses groups because I'm not left out like that.

Sometimes I even make eye contact with one of my "friends" in the room, and it really seems like we're going to be in a group, but when we all get up it turns out he's already chosen a partner...  And then cue the awkward-one-out procedure, joining an existing group of two to make that group of three.


----------



## luffyenvelope (Jan 11, 2014)

I hate that. Getting in pairs, getting to know your classmates. Ugh, it was horrible.


----------



## JoSo (Dec 31, 2013)

that one gives me the shivers! (in a bad way)


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

ahh i hated that sooo much. i always thought no one would want to be with me so why should i try to find a partner. i always felt much better when the teacher picked groups


----------



## hachiman115 (Jan 2, 2014)

I hate when your the odd one out, and it's so bad you have to go crawling to the teacher asking for a partner and then the teacher puts you on blast asking, "is there anyone else without a partner?" Then the room goes quiet for a sec and then everyone turns and looks at you strangely for a second then go back to talking about nonsense instead of current project at hand. Then one of three things happen you get paired up with the other loner kid who did an excellent job at hiding, you get paired up in another group making you there extra man, 7 or you get stuck being the only one man group in the class. And being the one man group sucks on presentation day if you have to present.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Well as long as it's an even number of people, someone's gotta pair with you. Just sit back and wait for one person to be left.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh man, I always hated those pairing assignments. Luckily those were rare for me, and it was usually more group (more than 2) assignments. Even then, it's difficult to just get up and ask some random student, (even if it is a "friend") if you could join them.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah...+1 to every post in this thread. I would often skip school to avoid stuff like this, which of course just made things worse...


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah stupidest activity


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

I hate it when that happens. Every time my English IV teacher mutters those words I can feel my heart beating out of my chest. I'm usually too anxious to move to find a partner so I just sit at my desk and hope the teacher doesn't notice I'm not doing the activity. He usually does notice though, then comes up to my desk and asks me about it, then addresses the whole class to see if anyone else without a partner... 
It's very frustrating.


----------



## letitgo (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah. Its the worst... In one of my classes, theres an odd number of people. I always have to work alone. Its so embarrassing and horrible. The teacher accused me of not trying to get a partner and not wanting to be in the class. Then she told me to figure out how to do ANOTHER group project alone. wow, okay...


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

letitgo said:


> Yeah. Its the worst... In one of my classes, theres an odd number of people. I always have to work alone. Its so embarrassing and horrible. The teacher accused me of not trying to get a partner and not wanting to be in the class. Then she told me to figure out how to do ANOTHER group project alone. wow, okay...


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you can get through the rest of the class "unscathed".


----------



## imthehero (Jan 25, 2014)

Hate this! Especially on the first day of class. Unless you have SA, I think most people, including teachers, just can't fathom that it could actually be a somewhat stressful situation.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I HATE that!

If the teacher picked for me, I will probably end up with someone I can't work with.

Oh yeah, that's all of the class!


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just reading it takes me back to my school days. I hated that, No one wanted to pair with me


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

I hated group projects in general. I pretty much always got screwed over one way or the other. I remember once I was put in an assigned group of three, The two others were good friends with each other. I was sorta friendly with one of them but still not really. The next day there was a snowstorm, no school. Get back the next day of school, the teacher pulls me aside right before class to yell at me that my groupmates finished the project themselves on the day off wtf was I doing now I have to do my own myself or just fail the project which meant failing that semester. I failed that semester because I refused to do an entire group project's worth of work by myself because some *******s had to screw me over and be pricks about it and tell the teacher like little *****es.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

PatheticGuy said:


> I hated group projects in general. I pretty much always got screwed over one way or the other. I remember once I was put in an assigned group of three, The two others were good friends with each other. I was sorta friendly with one of them but still not really. The next day there was a snowstorm, no school. Get back the next day of school, the teacher pulls me aside right before class to yell at me that my groupmates finished the project themselves on the day off wtf was I doing now I have to do my own myself or just fail the project which meant failing that semester. I failed that semester because I refused to do an entire group project's worth of work by myself because some *******s had to screw me over and be pricks about it and tell the teacher like little *****es.


I can't believe you actually got in trouble because of that. Did they attempt to contact you and let you know they were gonna be finishing the project on your day off? If not, the onus is definitely on them for not including you... you had no obligation to check in with them on the off chance they were gonna finish it that day without you.


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

I hated hearing this in my sophomore year because I had no classes with friends or even acquaintances. I'd usually end up doing the work by myself.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Dinner said:


> I can't believe you actually got in trouble because of that. Did they attempt to contact you and let you know they were gonna be finishing the project on your day off? If not, the onus is definitely on them for not including you... you had no obligation to check in with them on the off chance they were gonna finish it that day without you.


Nope. This was before mobile phones were ubiquitous first of all, like I said I didn't know them that well, and I went to a private school so these kids lived 45 minutes away from me on a normal day not covered in snow plus I didn't drive or have any way to get over there if I did know they were going to do it. I mainly just couldn't stand teachers who act like everyone is ****ing friends with everyone else and knows exactly what everyone else is always up to.


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

i hate when the teachers say that, too. and i hate the group work. usually i end up with students who bully me and force me to presentate and fool around instead of doing the work we need to do. once, i end up with students who didn't bully me, but one girl whine so much because she wanted another girl in her group. also, back in primary school, nobody wanted to be in pair in me, they acted like i'm disgusting or something. especially during PE. god i hated PE and working in pairs!


----------



## EverythingWBA (Jan 27, 2014)

Awful. Awful. Awful. :afr Whenever the teacher would say those stupid words I'd stare a hole through my desk. I had very few friends, and of course they were never in my classes. So I worked with the special kids, kids who pitied me, or whoever had room for an extra person. Thank god I'm home schooled now, but only now I realize how much I loved school. Minus all the other students. lol.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Honestly, this was the worst part of any day back when I was in high school and they made us pair up all the goddamn time. Hate. Hate. Hated choosing a partner. Everyone already had someone.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

yes literally hate it, Im always the last one or one of the lasts. But sometimes I get to do it alone which is good


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd always be the kid who couldn't get a partner. It's exactly the same feeling as in gym class where two leaders would pick out their teammates and I'd usually be the last or second to last picked.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

That i never got. I wasn't a great general athlete but usually for one reason or another in gym would be picked either in the middle bits or in the first bunch, although in basketball that was a bit of a joke since I was the shortest kid in the class.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Even though my anxiety is pretty much null most days, I still hate this. One class we're going to have a group project soon and I'm dreading it, I hate that ****.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't pick anyone, I just wait and wait till there is one other person who did not pick anyone and the teacher puts both of us together. Done.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

What I hated more was lab classes in college. The professors will never assign groups(well one chem class did alphabetically) and since I never wound up in classes with people I knew it was basically just force myself into a group or sit there and wait til someone was forced to group up with me. Actually it wasn't much of an issue, it just brings anxiety hoping you don't get stuck with tools.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

Group projects were the absolute worst. And it sucks no matter how it's sliced. You either have to suffer the humiliation of asking someone to be your partner or the teacher pairs you up and the other person can't hide their disappointment or is downright mean to you for being stuck with you. 

The worst experience for me was in college though for this stupid debate thing. 20 people in the class split into two teams of 10, one person is group leader. I wasn't group leader thank god but that left me as one of the poor saps to be picked. Anyways I know I wasn't going to be a high draft pick, I just hoped I wasn't last picked but I knew I'd be bottom 5 for sure. Well eventually it boils down to the final 3 and I'm still there, final 2 and I'm still there, and then boom! Last one picked. I wanted to die. I mean really to me this just seemed like an exercise for the teacher to humiliate someone. I mean there is no way you can tell me that being last picked isn't humiliating and to use that system is intentionally trying to humiliate someone. The best way to do it is totally random. The students don't pick crap you just put 20 pieces of paper marked with #1 or #2 in a bowl and pass the bowl around the class. 

Now gym sucks to with being picked last but what is somehow worse is being picked as team captain for that day and having to pick your team and people act like it's the worst thing in the world to be put on your team. It's insanely worse than being picked last.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

I hate when teachers do that, usually I just stay quiet and work alone and pretend I have a partner


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Unless it is a guy and we want to find a room and **** as an assignment 
Seriously I really hate the partner/group thing but the problem is that it is still considered apropos for the facilitation manual and all that ****. One of the biggest mistakes was staying in the traditional classroom when I could have pushed for correspondence/home schooling or some alternative whatever. Most group assignments and discussions are pointless anyway especially when students are just there for an easy A or to be with their jerky pals.

SA or not it still sucks!


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, it's a pain. Got a big one coming up in my math class. This was never a problem in High School because I had a solid amount of friends, but college is awful. In each of my classes most of my classmates develop friendships from day one. I've only ever made one acquaintance in a previous, group work-heavy math class. Fortunately, my teachers tend to choose groups themselves, but when they don't I'm pretty much always the weird loner guy that the teacher will have to force somebody to be with.

I understand working with others is important in many jobs, but so many of them in school just feel pointless. Specifically the smaller ones. Most of those would've been faster and far less stressful had I just done them myself. It's mostly my problem though, because when I'm in a group of strangers I'm usually too anxious and focused on not looking stupid to really contribute anything, even if I know the answer.


----------

